
Google AppEngine - A Second Look - nickb
http://highscalability.com/google-appengine-second-look
======
thorax
They do have a very basic fulltext search library they didn't put in the
documentation: <http://ri.ms/2r>

------
acgourley
What grinds my gears is that you can't have files in your application over
128k due to an uploader error. Thats not even the size limit, its just a
standing bug.

